# World War I audio lectures



## RamistThomist (Feb 29, 2020)

I'm currently reading Solzhenitsyn's not-sufficiently-praised _August 1914_, detailing the Tsarist Army's failure in Prussia. I don't know much about WWI. Where are some good audio courses on it?


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Feb 29, 2020)

Here is a good podcast by the MacArthur Memorial foundation. https://macarthurmemorial.org/367/World-War-I-Podcast-Series

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nate (Feb 29, 2020)

Dan Carlin's six-part _Blueprint for Armageddon _series is currently free for download. It's not an academic lecture series, but it is a well-researched presentation. The novice to the topic like me will learn a lot. 
https://www.dancarlin.com/hardcore-history-series/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 1, 2020)

Nate said:


> Dan Carlin's six-part _Blueprint for Armageddon _series is currently free for download. It's not an academic lecture series, but it is a well-researched presentation. The novice to the topic like me will learn a lot.
> https://www.dancarlin.com/hardcore-history-series/



I also highly recommend Dan Carlin. 

There is also this from John Keegan (20 hours of audio): 

https://www.audible.com/pd/The-Firs...5a7-13cef5d729fe&pf_rd_r=8AYVBFVQ58Y8RT6M2MXJ

Reactions: Like 1


----------

